# Greenup Dam Report



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hit the Greenup Dam yesterday and today. Yesterday was a bit colder, but great fishing. Yesterday there was 3 of us total down there and we caught I would estimate between 30-40 hybrids/stripers no joke. Most were between 5-7lbs, but the one guy caught one that went 17lbs. They all took their limits of 4 over 15in out to eat. I caught 11 and threw them all back to get bigger. My biggest was 28 inches. 
Today went agian and the same 3 of us were down there along with 2 others. Caught about the same amount today, although they were a bit larger today. Once agian same situation. The water is right below the first layer of walkway. Catching them deep right now. 
Game warder stopped in today to check everythng out, checked limits of fish and liscences. Nice guy, said he couldn't believe the size of some of the larger ones. Back to school and work now, the funs over!
If you can get out I would suggest doing it in the next few days!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

When did you get there? I left about noon after a great morning. Would have liked to have met another ogf er.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have arrived around 11:30-12 both days...Had an older guy with me today who did not fish. I had the tan colored suit on to keep me warm...lol...


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'll be there in the morning, hoping for a good time. Say your catching them down deep? I am planning on using different shad type crank baits to try them out... 

I hope I get into some nice ones like you guys are.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Do you realize the State Record is just below 18 lbs? That could have been a new record!
Nice day of fishing!
LMJ



jkeeney20 said:


> Hit the Greenup Dam yesterday and today. Yesterday was a bit colder, but great fishing. Yesterday there was 3 of us total down there and we caught I would estimate between 30-40 hybrids/stripers no joke. Most were between 5-7lbs, but the one guy caught one that went 17lbs. They all took their limits of 4 over 15in out to eat. I caught 11 and threw them all back to get bigger. My biggest was 28 inches.
> Today went agian and the same 3 of us were down there along with 2 others. Caught about the same amount today, although they were a bit larger today. Once agian same situation. The water is right below the first layer of walkway. Catching them deep right now.
> Game warder stopped in today to check everythng out, checked limits of fish and liscences. Nice guy, said he couldn't believe the size of some of the larger ones. Back to school and work now, the funs over!
> If you can get out I would suggest doing it in the next few days!!


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Don't worry about not recording that fish yesterday. I'll be breaking the 18 lb. record today anyway.  

By the way, what are they bitting on???? I usually stick with the 3/8 oz. jig head w/ white grub. 

I'll post my report tonight when I get back!


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I never seen the actual weight...seen the fish and it looked to be a little under 15 or so. But I don't know, its gut was full(swollen). We were catching all the larger ones on shad swim baits...Biggest you can get at wal-mart...I think maybe 5-6in ones(storm makes em)....We were casting out as far as we could...Seemed the father you casted the better chance you had...But we were letting them sink for a good 5-10 seconds and then retreiving them real slow back to the walkway. Tried white curly tails and so forth, but just didn't seem to work as well on those days. Just never know! Anyone goes let me know how you do!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Man, that's good fishing! It's that time of year again!
LMJ


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, tonight I would've been happy to have caught an 18 ouncer.... I fished from 6:45 to 8:15 and didn't catch a thing! I started with a 5" white plastic twister tail, switched to a 3", switched to different colors, then fished with a deep diving crankbait. No bites at all. I saw a few others, they weren't catching anything either.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

ohiou_98 said:


> Well, tonight I would've been happy to have caught an 18 ouncer.... I fished from 6:45 to 8:15 and didn't catch a thing! I started with a 5" white plastic twister tail, switched to a 3", switched to different colors, then fished with a deep diving crankbait. No bites at all. I saw a few others, they weren't catching anything either.


That was Creekwalker and my experience at Meldahl Monday night, current was slow, and just a few dinks.
They come and go, on and off like light switch.
Kinda like the lottery, can't catch them if you don't fish for them!
LMJ


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Today I went over the Greenup bridge at about 9:30 a.m. and noticed a parking lot full of cars at the dam. This is usually a good indicator that the bite is on! (I don't recall the last time I saw so many people down there, last year maybe) If anyone down there is an OGF'er, please let us know how you did?


----------

